# Team epic motor?



## kste88 (Jan 15, 2009)

Can someone tell me what turn team epic(trinity) puts in there gold can?


----------



## Briguy (Aug 5, 2008)

10.5 turn


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

http://www.teamepiconline.com/shop/item_new.asp?item=TEP1000

:thumbsup:


----------

